# 6D and Yongnuo: Anyone used YN-568EX and/or YN 622c triggers on a 6D yet?



## ScottyP (Dec 23, 2012)

Curious. Was thinking of getting one, and maybe the YN 622C. Specific comments on the exact matchup, or even comments on any of the specific pieces. Thanks!


----------



## dexstrose (Dec 24, 2012)

When I first tried them, there was a little hiccup. The photos were underexposed by a stop or two on ettl. Then I turned them off and tried again. Everything worked fine. Had no problems since.

I recently got them. Used them once for a product shoot which I used a 430exII. I can control through the camera with ease: zoom the flash, exposure compensation, set to manual mode, change power output. Works fine, so far. 

My yongnuo st-e2 didn't work with the 6d. Same problem with 5dIII which it would have sync problems. That is why I got the 622c. 

Now I'm debating if I should just go 600rt down the road. Damn flash!

Good luck!


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Dec 25, 2012)

Almost every time a new camera is introduced, third party flashes have some issues. The manufacturers update them if its a current product, but if its a old model, forget it.
Its kinda like your issue with the 6D and LR3, no updated for old products.
I'd get a Canon flash, they will likely work with new Canon models for many years.


----------



## dexstrose (Dec 31, 2012)

Update on 622c with 6D:

I found that one transceiver gives me different exposures than the other when on Camera. Also when the flash goes to sleep the one transceiver can wake it up. The other transceiver does not does not.

So I am in the process of returning them since one transceiver doesn't work correctly. Could be a bad one, but I need something solid? 

I'm going to go with what Mt Spokane said. I should have done that the first place and get a canon one. But I was being cheap. 

This happened during a shoot when I found these odd problems. Lucky they were not in a hurry.


----------



## CliveB (Jan 26, 2013)

dexstrose said:


> Update on 622c with 6D: I found that one transceiver gives me different exposures than the other when on Camera. Also when the flash goes to sleep the one transceiver can wake it up. The other transceiver does not does not.


It is likely that there is no problem with the 622s.

When you place a transceiver on a camera, the transceiver's settings are applied to the camera's flash control menus. If one has an FEC of zero and the other has FEC -1, the camera will behave differently, according to the unit mounted. There are other settings that do that. It can be worth using one as a dedicated transmitter to avoid this hidden change.

You may have found "The Other YN-622C User Guide" helpful. 
https://docs.google.com/open?id=0B77OmmGIg0gMVFpqNkpBYXBHajA

PS I have tested the 6D with the 622s, and they performed flawlessly in all features except one. I couldn't find the DOF button to test the modelling light before the 6D was wrenched from my grasp.


----------



## TWI by Dustin Abbott (Jan 31, 2013)

I've got the 622C's and 580EXII and 430EXII and they work flawlessly. Modelling also works well. I did a "hair toss" shoot (don't have permission to share these images) in near dark conditions and the modelling allowed me to focus accurately and fairly quickly every time (obviously I did pre-focus for this kind of thing).


----------



## mgainer (Feb 20, 2013)

I just got a 568EX from Amazon today. It turns on and fires with the camera in manual mode, but I've tried it on a 5D II and a 60D and can't get the cameras to recognize it. Both cameras show no external flash warnings when I try to get to the settings menu.

Anyone else have the same problem?


----------



## x2z2001 (Jun 5, 2013)

ScottyP said:


> Curious. Was thinking of getting one, and maybe the YN 622C. Specific comments on the exact matchup, or even comments on any of the specific pieces. Thanks!



I recently shot a wedding and i had problems with the bypass hot shoe on these triggers using a Canon 6D. The Triggers work great with 6D. I narrowed the problem down to the hot shoe on the trigger while mounted on my camera. (trigger on camera hot shoe and flash on bypass hot shoe) the flash would not fire my remote flash would always fire but the one on top of my camera would not fire. I actually had to hold it (push down) for the flash to fire..so i was annoyed by that from these triggers.


----------



## sunnyVan (Jun 27, 2013)

I have one pair of YN622c. Fires my 600ex-rt perfectly. The long cable now sits in my closet and doesn't get used any more. 

I'm thinking of getting another pair of YN622c and one or two flashes, but I don't know what would work wit my current setup. 430ex is definitely on my short list. But I'm strongly considering Yongnuo flashes as they have very good review on amazon. Question is which one I should get? There are a few Yongnuo models and I'm so confused about their differences. Any comments would be appreciated.


----------



## fstoparmy (Jun 27, 2013)

ive got the 568ex and it works a dream. I got it hooked up to my 550D and ive taken around 1000+ photos with it and it hasnt skipped a beat.


----------

